# Considering These Wheels; Opinions Please



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver would look best IMO. What size?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Probably 18s may even just stick with stock 17s trying to decide on that also. Don't really want to spend aother $800 in tires. If I stay stock and lower; it won't matter much.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> I think I am pretty set on the wheel just not sure which way to go Good, Bad, Indifferent opinions are welcomed.
> My Cruze is Black Granite Metalic. Thanks for all and any input.


I voted for Chrome... that is if it in fact looks like the picture. So IMHO:

Silver... looks like all the other silver alloys out there.
Black... looks like a sport wheel & maybe better on an RS trim.
Chrome... looks classy & will pop on a black car.

EDIT: Oh, and your custom caliper covers will show through better behind the chrome.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Xtreme can't go wrong with silver.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

silver


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Black. Having them drilled for 5X105?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

With a wheel that wide open, I'd highly recommend an 18". How wide are they? 

I agree with TechCruzer; silver looks almost like all the other alloys out there. My reasoning behind this is that, while it does look like all the other alloys out there, it looks good, and it doesn't attract unwanted attention. They're less likely to get stolen, and might also be cheaper. 

It's really up to you.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

GMMillwright said:


> Black. Having them drilled for 5X105?


It is my understanding that Lexani does not build until ordered so they would be drilled to fit. They are on Car ID and come up when you put in Vehicle information for the Cruze.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> I voted for Chrome... that is if it in fact looks like the picture. So IMHO:
> 
> Silver... looks like all the other silver alloys out there.
> Black... looks like a sport wheel & maybe better on an RS trim.
> ...




Yes they will


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Black machined, I have always been a sucker for that look.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

where i go to buy this wheel and what spec i order to have 18 inch at the same spec like the ltz?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Car ID.com


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My reasoning behind the Silver rims is because of the middle ground. The black w/machined face are perfect, but would disappear/look off on your black Cruze. The Chrome rims could look nice if they were a moderate chrome, but knowing Lexani, they will probably be too flashy and look ugly(IMHO) on your car. The silver rims however, will provide the perfect amount of pop, while still blending into your car and not being too flashy or obnoxious.

Therefore, go with silver.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

but 8 inch its not to big?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

patatewz said:


> but 8 inch its not to big?


8" is the max for our car without having to deal with fender issues.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of black wheels, solid black, but I chose black machined. I'm also not a fan of the few spokes those wheels offer, but if you get those, do post pics.

If they turn out great, I stand corrected and will honor your wheels greatly good sir. Good luck on the decision!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> 8" is the max for our car without having to deal with fender issues.


Aren't the oem wheels on the RS 18 x 8?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Aren't the oem wheels on the RS 18 x 8?


18 x 7.5


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! I wasn't 100% sure but I thought I read they were 8" wide somewhere.


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

What web site did you find them?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Car ID


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

The user, Diretoy, has these on his Cruze. Checkout the thread below.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...n/6377-lexani-r-six-carid-com-my-cruze-3.html


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

pedaltheglobe said:


> The user, Diretoy, has these on his Cruze. Checkout the thread below.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...n/6377-lexani-r-six-carid-com-my-cruze-3.html


He has great taste, my poll however has proven to be usless becasue the votes are about even accross the board on which finish to get. Think I am leaning toward the Black Machined, although I like the silver also...the Chrome is out.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> He has great taste, my poll however has proven to be usless becasue the votes are about even accross the board on which finish to get. Think I am leaning toward the Black Machined, although I like the silver also...the Chrome is out.


Yea I think chrome has a little too much "luxury" feel for this car. The silver look a little too "factory." I think the black machined would give it more of a "sporty/tough" look that would suite this type of car best. Please post a pic when you get them. I have been considering them myself.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Depends on model and colour.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i vote black! to bad it isnt solid black


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> 18 x 7.5


not always mine are 17" and i have the RS package as well but im just the 2LT not LTZ


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

IMO...any but chrome(just me.. though the do look nice). Hope you go 18's. I like most star patterns and these should look pretty hot! Those Blk/Wht would be siick on my white LT. Post some pics when its done...ccasion14:


----------

